# Came up with some "not so perverted" epitaphs



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

As I was driving around today for work, I jotted down some epitaphs I am thinking about. Thought I would share them with you all! Some may be from others, some may be too cheesey, but if you like 'em, feel free to use 'em!
1. Barry D. Eap
2. I. M. Dedd
3. M. T. Crave
4. N. R. Crave
5. Will B. Back
6. Drew Blood
7. I. C. Dyrt
8. Phil N. Badd
9. Will E. Rayz
10. Mrs. U
11. B. N. Still
12. Ty Herd
13. Kent Gettout
14. Mr. Mark
15. I. M. Back
16. N. D. Dyrt
17. U. R. Dust
18. N. L.
19. Mrs. L
20. I. B. Long
21. Y. Now
22. C. N. U.
23. M. T. II
24. Craven Morelife
25. Rayven Madd
26. Roman A. Round
27. Diane Slow ~ one of my faves.....since my name is "Diane" 
28. Shirley Gone
29. Sharon Space
30. E. Z. Shott
31. Phil R. Payne
32. Phil R. Space
33. N. Payne
34. N. Tyme
35. Joy B. Gone


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Holy crap you guys.....where are you???? I know it's the busy season and all, but I figured someone would comment.....
*my feelings are hurt*
I know what it is....I titled this "not so perverted"....so no body bothered to even look. I'm gonna change the title to "the dirtiest, sexiest, pornographic epitaphs you have ever read!" 
J/K you guys. 
anybody?
anybody?
Buehler?
Buehler?
echo....echo....echo.....echo....echo.....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Good Work! My only question is: How did you "jot these down" as you "drove around working." Were you that lady in front of me today who went from 65 miles per hour down to 15 for no apparent reason! 
PS We kinda would like to see the perverted epitaph list


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL....no, I was the gal that couldn't keep it in her lane!!!
I drive so much for a living that it's like 2nd nature to me. I actually write without looking for the most part, then fix it....my notes look like chicken~scratch in the car.....
I'll have to work on the perverted ones.....have to go throw my mind in the gutter...but Sickie Ickie usually beats me too it! haha


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL You know me waaaay too well, L. 

Actually I tried starting an epitaph thread a couple days ago and nobody replied to that one either.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe they don't know what epitaph means? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's some of mine reposted:

Here lies Clare Voiyant
She never saw it coming

U. R. Next

She finally got to sleep in (maybe a stone pillow for a headstone)

Here lies an old Atheist by the name of Joe
All dressed up but no place to go!

Lizzy Bordon's father lies here
(add smaller stones around the main marker that say "and here")

As you pass by
And cast an eye
As you are now
So once was I

I knew this was going to happen to me

Beneath this stone my wife doth lie
Now she's at rest and so am I

Here lies Bill Clinton
With two blondes and a brunette


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL You know me waaaay too well, L.
> 
> Actually I tried starting an epitaph thread a couple days ago and nobody replied to that one either.


Hmmmmm.....dead audience....? :googly:

Here I lie,sick & twisted,Sickie Ickies epataph thread,sorry i missed it...

Now how about them perverted epathaphs !??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ron Jeremy: Here I lay another time, my member raises to the divine.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm with Sickie, I like the perverted ones better! :googly: It was the title of the thread that kept me from reading it, but then I read all the other new posts so I figured why not one more  ... Ok you caught me I only looked at the pictures.

A little adult hidden humor gives them something to do while haulin the TOTs around, sorta like the old bugs bunny cartoons or the shrek movies.

Hey Lagrousome, did you get the Ivana Naelya yet?
:zombie:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Shakes said:


> Hey Lagrousome, did you get the Ivana Naelya yet?
> :zombie:


I figured out there's an: I
I imagine vana is like Wanna
and some how there's a Lay in there......Its the Nae part that I haven't figured out yet???

*Quit laughing at me!*


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanna nail ya...... 

Gosh! I couldnt resist.. sorry all! 

I love this thread, I just noticed it today, comes at a perfect time too as I am making tombstones with my neighbors on Sunday and want to have some ideas ready for them... wish me luck.. my first attempt at showing someone how to make em.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Luck!


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

Great post! People live in so many different areas here, it takes a while for everyone to see all the posts. Don't be disouraged!


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm thinking about using glow in the dark glue to put on my epitaphs. I have about 15 tombstones that I have collected over the years, they all have the basic RIP on them, I'll have to pick the best epitaphs for them, I see a few of Lagrousomes I'd use like Roman A Round.
:zombie:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> I wanna nail ya......
> 
> Gosh! I couldnt resist.. sorry all!
> 
> I love this thread, I just noticed it today, comes at a perfect time too as I am making tombstones with my neighbors on Sunday and want to have some ideas ready for them... wish me luck.. my first attempt at showing someone how to make em.


Good Lord! Now I really showed my dingyness! I didn't even get it close! Oh well......
Lots 'O Luck sent your way.....Teach them well!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wait!!!!!!!


Hellrazor wants to nail Lagrousome??!?!?!?!?!?!?

I thought this was a NOT perverted thread.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Did someone say perverted???


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

****rolling my eyes****
Boyz....Sheesh!


----------

